# Vfd local / remote



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

I AM REQUIRED TO WIRE LOB PART TO VFD AND I AM CONFUSED. IS THIS A BUTTON INCREASE/DECREASE FOR LOCAL SPEED SELECTION?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Guy said:


> I AM REQUIRED TO WIRE LOB PART TO VFD AND I AM CONFUSED. IS THIS A BUTTON INCREASE/DECREASE FOR LOCAL SPEED SELECTION?


Looks like it says "Start" and "Stop" to me. :blink:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Without seeing more of the prints, its hard to say what this particular engineer means.

In my mind, local means you have control of the drive, AT the drive.

Remote means anywhere else.


But it could also be kind of like a high lift with a dead man selector.

Local would be in the basket, remote would be on the ground- depending on where the selector switch is at that moment.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Post more of the schematic. Doesn't look like this is anything to do with speed selection.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

What does "LOB" stand for?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Guy said:


> I AM REQUIRED TO WIRE LOB PART TO VFD AND I AM CONFUSED. IS THIS A BUTTON INCREASE/DECREASE FOR LOCAL SPEED SELECTION?


Looks like it just selects priority between the remote station and the vfd faceplate for stop and start.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JRaef said:


> What does "LOB" stand for?


I guessed maybe this was a tennis ball throwing machine, maybe?


----------



## DRofElectricity (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty simple. Remote being it can start whatever it is (soft start, vfd etc) from a remote location or through some other control means in the process. Local meaning just what it means right there or on site. So when its in local control you have the ability to start and stop the device without having to run it through the process control... kinda like a HOA switch


----------

